# "Detox" Diet?



## UIDancer (Mar 9, 2005)

I would like to start with a clean slate so I can test which foods are causing my problems. Does anyone have a good "detox" diet to clean me out so I can start fresh? I have IBS-C, if that helps for suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought a detox diet was just drinking water, and raw fruit and veg. I'm not 100% though so maybe get a good book on it, or look on the net?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know that any of the "detox" diets do what they suggest as they tend to be based on flawed premises.What are you looking for? A Diet high in laxatives that will make you have loose stools. If so lots of fresh fruit and juices of apples, pears, peaches, plums/prunes and such will loosen up the stools and make you poop.If you want a lot of fiber to move stuff along you can get psyillium in bulk.Most of the acid juice and oil detox things just make little oil blobs that look like "stones" but that can be a "detox" thing.So many people make so many "detox" claims it is hard to know what is real, and it is hard to know what sort of "detox" you are looking for.You want no stool in your colon, Phospho soda or Magnesium citrate from the pharmacy would be the most effective for that (basically do a colonoscopy prep, but you may not have a BM for a few days afterward depending on your usual transit time...and some people have less pain with fuller colons rather than emptier, but it varies)K.


----------

